# Schutzkleidung - Anfängerfragen



## bbmob07 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal hier in die Runde fragen, wie es eigentlich mit Schutzkleidung aussieht. Was ist denn "must have" und "nice to have"?

Über die Suche habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden, daher geht die Frage jetzt an euch 

Bin gestern meinen ersten Trail gefahren und bin direkt auf ein paar Probleme gestoßen  Insekten im Gesicht, Dornen/Hecken etc. vs. Schienbein usw. 

Da ich aber nicht weiß, was es alles gibt, worauf man achten muss und was für Mädchen ist frag ich jetzt hier nach.

Danke und Gruß

P.S.: Helm hab ich. Und ein paar fingerlose Handschuhe. Mehr nich.


----------



## Toolkid (11. Juli 2012)

Helm ist oberste Pflicht (Must-have) und gut, dass du schon einen hast. 
Handschuhe lang oder kurz, je nach Typ auch zum Entlasten von Handgelenk (Geleinsätze) und natürlich Schutz der Handflächen bei Stürzen.
Brille wäre noch nicht verkehrt (gegen Insekten, Blätter/Zweige, Schmutz).

ansonsten lohnt je nach Fahrweise Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren (Gelenkschutz bei Stürzen) und Schienbeinschützer (gegen Pedaleinschläge mit Flats).

Für die Downhiller gibts Fullfacehelme (vgl. Integralhelme), Rückenprotektoren, Neckbrace (Schutz vor Überdehnung der Halswirbelsäule), Goggles (ähnlich einer Skibrille) und entsprechend stabilere Handschuhe.

Das wars im Prinzip schon.

Ansonten frag mal im Ladies only Board. Da kriegst du gezielt weibliche Unterstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbmob07 (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Toolkid,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Gibts zu den Sache spezielle Marken/Shops oder irgendwas wo man gezielt drauf achten sollte?

Danke und Gruß.

P.S.: Ich glaube das mit den Mädchen hast du falsch verstanden btw. ich hab mich da unverständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## basti313 (11. Juli 2012)

> Bin gestern meinen ersten Trail gefahren und bin direkt auf ein paar Probleme gestoßen  Insekten im Gesicht, Dornen/Hecken etc. vs. Schienbein usw.


Insekten? Besser als die ekligen Proteinriegel sind sie.
Dornen? Ist doch noch gar nicht Brombeerzeit. Das wird noch spaßiger.



> P.S.: Helm hab ich. Und ein paar fingerlose Handschuhe. Mehr nich.


Fingerlos ist was für Rennrad oder Trekking. Auf nem Trail sind die relativ sinnfrei.
Brille ist absolute Grundausstattung. Ohne geht gar nicht.

Wegen ein paar Dornen brauchst keine Schutzkleidung auflegen. Tempo erstmal zügeln, nichts ist besser als auf dem Rad zu bleiben, denn selbst mit Vollschutz schmerzen Stürze...



> Gibts zu den Sache spezielle Marken/Shops oder irgendwas wo man gezielt drauf achten sollte?


Das Zeug muss dir passen. Alles andere ist zweitrangig.
Ansonsten sollte der Helm nicht zu alt sein und muss perfekt eingestellt werden.


----------



## ottovalvole (11. Juli 2012)

Passen und gut sitzen muss Schutzkleidung in erster Line. Es bringt nix, wenn der Protektor im Sturzfall nicht da ist wo er hingehört oder schlimmstens aus Bequemlichkeit sogar am Rucksack baumelt.

Also hilft nur anprobieren und sich mal Gedanken machen was man so fährt. Ein Fullface ist sicherlich für CC übertrieben, für AM grenzwertig für DH oder ggf Enduro schon recht sinnvoll.

Ich z.B. fahre Helm, Handschuhe, Brille immer. Dazu 95% einen Rucksack mit Protektor, den lass ich nur weg wenn ich aus Trainingsgründen bei uns um den See fahr, aber da sind nur Schotterweg, keine Trails.

Wird die Tour etwas anspruchsvoller kommen Knie/Schienbein (Poc 2.0) und Ellenbogenschoner dazu (Sinner).

Im Park dann zusätzlich Safety Jacket und Fullface.

So jetzt biste genauso schlau wie vorher, oder?

Grüße TOM


----------



## bbmob07 (11. Juli 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Insekten? Besser als die ekligen Proteinriegel sind sie.
> Dornen? Ist doch noch gar nicht Brombeerzeit. Das wird noch spaßiger.


Naja... Dazu passt folgender Spruch: "Hummel im Au', brennt wie Sau".



basti313 schrieb:


> Fingerlos ist was für Rennrad oder Trekking. Auf nem Trail sind die relativ sinnfrei.
> Brille ist absolute Grundausstattung. Ohne geht gar nicht.


Ok, super  Thx.



basti313 schrieb:


> Wegen ein paar Dornen brauchst keine Schutzkleidung auflegen. Tempo erstmal zügeln, nichts ist besser als auf dem Rad zu bleiben, denn selbst mit Vollschutz schmerzen Stürze...
> 
> 
> Das Zeug muss dir passen. Alles andere ist zweitrangig.
> Ansonsten sollte der Helm nicht zu alt sein und muss perfekt eingestellt werden.



Oki, perfekt. Danke.

@TOM:
Neenee, bin schon ein bissi schlauer als vorher  daher danke dir


----------



## Matschgo (11. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich mitm Enduro auf Tour gehe hab ich immer AM-Helm (nicht FF), ne ordendlich große Brille (Design is nicht alles, funktional muss die sein), gute Ganzfingerhandschuhe und Knieschoner dran... je nach Schwierigkeit des ganzen nehm ich auch ab und an noch Ellbogenschützer und nen Coresaver dazu... mit dem ganzen Zeug an mir dran werd ich aber dann merklich leichtsinniger.

Mitm CC fahr ich eigentlich nur mit leichtem Helm und fingerlosen Handschuhen, das muss reichen.


----------



## bbmob07 (12. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Tipps Leute 

Werd dann nur mal nach einer Brille ausschau halten und nach vernünftigen Handschuhen (diejenigen, welche ich benutze kommen aus einer gaaanz anderen Sportart *g*).

Und den Rest... Mal schauen, je nach dem, wie sehr ich mich steigere, aber das hat dann Zeit.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Juli 2012)

Helm (Scott Watu), Langfingerhandschuhe (Specialized BG Radiator) und Sportbrille (Alpina TriGuard Shield) ist bei mir auch Grundausstattung für alles. Wenn es mal etwas flotter zur Sache geht, dann kommen auch schonmal die Schienbeinschoner zum Einsatz. Fürs Rumhüpfen hab ich dann noch Fullface (O'Neal Airtech AT-1) und Ellenbogenschoner (O'Neal Pro III). Auf Tour hab ich dann übrigens noch einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase (Camelbak Antidote 3 Liter)...


----------



## bbmob07 (12. Juli 2012)

Cool, thx Manuel!


----------



## StreetDownHill (12. Juli 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> was für Mädchen ist


Ellenbogenschoner.
Fingerlose Handschuhe gehen mal garnicht!
Helm und vernünftige Handschuhe sollten eigentlich genügen.
Bei mehr Aktion Knie/Schienbeinschoner und eventuell ne Protektor-Weste.
Ne Brille ist auch echt ne top Investition!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbmob07 (12. Juli 2012)

Sers,

naja, wie gesagt, die Handschuhe sind noch von einer anderen Sportart 
Hab jetzt aber erstmal genug ausgegeben. Ordentliche Handschuhe und Brille kommt nächsten Monat.


Danke nochmal an alle


----------



## watersports (15. Juli 2012)

Das Geld für ne "ordentliche Brille" würde ich mir sparen, alle halbe Jahr gibts bei Aldi oder Lidl Sportbrillen mit 3 Wechselgläsern für unter 10 Euro - ich kauf mir da jedes Jahr 2-3. Ist meiner Meinung nach besser als alle 2 Jahre 100 oder mehr für ne oakley oder Rudy Projekt oder was auch immer auszugeben...

Und wenn mal ein Kratzer von Dornen etc. drauf ist, ists egal, neue Scheibe rein und weiter...

Am Anfang hatte ich auch die guten Radbrillen, hab ich ganz schnell aufgehört, als ich mal merkte dass ich im Schnitt alle 2 Jahre ne neue brauch.

Zu dem anderen Schutzzeugs - brauchst nur bei Enduro oder DH - ich fahre selbst Marathon, auch in den Alpen und fahre nur mit Helm, Brille und Handschuhen - wobei der Downhill beim Marathon auch nicht so heftig verblockt ist.

Zur Not hab ich vom Snowboardfahren noch ne Protektorenweste http://www.motorradonline.de/bekleidung/buese-belluno/73618 die zieh ich aber nur im Training an wenn ich was probieren möchte.

Mfg


----------

